# Sources for Bac water?



## IpamorelinGuy (Nov 22, 2022)

hey guys changing my old supplier after a few years with them ..do you have any reccomendations where to order Bacteriostatic water? thankyou


----------



## crido887 (Nov 22, 2022)

amazon is pretty good


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 23, 2022)

Distilled water and microwave oven 🙄


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 23, 2022)

bacteriostaticwater.com

This is actually not a joke. Good source for pins Too.


----------

